# My best friend Hachi R.I.P



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

I feel like my whole world has ended this weekend. I need to share with people who really understand how painful it is to lose a beloved member of the family.

Hachi was just 27 months old and I had to get him put down today. My heart is broken. He was running around playing even out on his usually walks just this Thursday gone.

He was feeling well on Friday and wasn't eating, was vomiting a bit but still drinking a lot of water.

Saturday morning he seamed a little better even played a bit of ball but when he didn't want his breakfast again I knew it was time to bring him to the vet.

The appointment was for an hour after I rang. In the car going down I knew something was seriously wrong I could see the pain in his eyes. He became almost life less when my dad put him up on the vets table. 

The vet said he needed to run tests and keep him in to give him iv fluids but it didn't look good. He rang with an update last night it wasn't good the fluids were just running back out as really bad diahrea. He said he would keep trying through the night but this morning he called to say it was time to put him to sleep he won't be getting better and was in pain.

He has had problems with an auto immune disease the past couple of months that he had been taking medication for as his paws were getting sores and rashes on them. What nobody could of known is he had internal ulcers and they burst inside him causing irreversible damage.

My heart broke. I just can't believe my boy is gone so suddenly.

R.I.P my sweet boy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It's hard to lose them but unbelievably tragic to lose them so young. He was a very handsome boy. 

Run Free Hachi


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss  Rip Hachi


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry. What a shock and such a tragedy to loose such a young dog. He was so handsome and I know you'll miss him terribly.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss! Run free, gorgeous boy!


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

Rosa...I'm so sorry for your loss of Hachi. I just went through this a year ago fighting to keep mine alive for 8mos. I still think and talk to her every day. He is no longer in pain, and that's the most important part. Take care.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so very sorry but it sounds like he had the best life he ever could have, with you. 
Rest in Peace, Hachi!


----------



## Caragirl (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so, so sorry for this loss. It was much too soon.


----------



## titusash (Sep 16, 2012)

Really sucks to lose your best friend. It's so ironic that most of these ailments, including terminal malignancy, when they occur in humans, are treated aggressively. However the same degree of interest is never shown towards our four-legged friends despite tons of literature being available for the same. I just lost my best bud Bytes 2 months ago after struggling with him for 7 months. Being a doctor myself, I had diagnosed his condition right at the onset and changed his vets thrice cause none of them listened to me or showed any interest in diagnosing him properly. What could've been treated with a relatively simple surgery ultimately claimed his life. I still haven't come to terms with my loss but often in my dreams I see him running free in a beautiful garden, no more pain & no more sorrows. And he seems very happy. That vision is what keeps me sane.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry, sending you a long distance hug. Run free precious boy, run free. :rip: Hachi.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

It is always especially tragic to lose a pet so young. I am sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks so much for the support, it means so much to know people understand and know exactly what I am going through.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is never easy and it's even harder when they are young like that. Hugs to you. May your memories of the good times outlast that last day memory.

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.Please take care of yourself. Run free Hachi run free.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*My sympathies*

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Grieving Sadie (Sep 24, 2012)

I joined this forum today because we lost our beloved Sadie 4 days ago. She was 6 years old, and my baby. She was loyal, and loved our cats. She knew how to herd in the cow without hurting her. She even chased the chickens in their pen without putting one bite mark on them. Most of all, she loved our 5 children. She wanted to be with them every waking minute of the day. I loved her. And after 4 days I am still grieving her. I know how you feel. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Hachi.
I hope your heart heals soon!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

how awful, such a young fella,
i'm so sorry...


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

So very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Once again thanks for the support, the last few days have being so hard without him  .

I keep expecting him to be there any time I come home.

Our other two dogs are so lost without him, he was their leader anything he done they followed. I wish I could explain it to them. :teary:

@Grieving_Sadie I'm sorry your also going through this aswell it's such an awful time.


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

When my 13 year old cat died, I took her brother aside and told him she was dead.... showed him her box of ashes, that sort of thing... I have no way of knowing if he understands, but it made me feel better to know I tried. I don't know if maybe you want to try doing that with your other two dogs, but it's just a friendly suggestion.

I am sorry for your loss. I don't know you and I didn't know him, but he was a beautiful dog and I am sure you gave him an amazing, wonderful life. Hang in there...


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah I let the other dogs know everyday that I miss him too, I hope they understand.


----------

